# What is your opinion of who makes the best Pen refills ?



## farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking to make above average kit less , 
Looking for who makes the best writing and user friendly dependable  pen refill .


----------



## mecompco (Feb 12, 2017)

Parker style = Schmidt Easyflow 9000

Cross = I've not found one that seems noticeably better than the cheap ones in the kits (including real Cross brand).

RB = The Schmidt ones that come with the kits I use seem just fine.

FP = I like the black Waterman cartridges

Just MHO!

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 12, 2017)

I agree with Michael on some of his suggestions. Especially for Cross and Waterman. You do have to watch out for Cross refill length on some of the knockoffs. As for Parker style, I like original Parker. Haven't used the Schmidt easyflow 9000. I've had some issues with the Schmidt rb refills that come with kits and am now switching out to a Schmidt 8126 or 8127 (can't remember which - I like to use the medium tip). It's a real nice writing refill and Schmidt says it won't dry out if the cap is left off. They say it's good for a year capless.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 12, 2017)

The easyflow9000 is my top refill. The Schmidt Superbowl writes just a tiny bit better, but is a few thousandths too short for kit pens.


----------



## navyjoe (Feb 12, 2017)

This will sound silly, but I was a huge Parker fan for the longest time.  When I came to this site I saw the reference to the easyflow 9000.  I bought a few from the big online retailer but was convinced they would not be any better than the Parker style.  They arrived and I tried one out and convinced myself I didn't like it.  A few days went by and I needed a pen for something and grabbed it.  As I was writing I was shocked at how smooth and effortless it felt.  Then I remembered it was the new refill.

I have not used anything else since.  I put the left over Parker refills in all of my 'lower quality' pens and put the easyflow inthe ones I expect higher returns from.  All of my 'keeper' pens have the easyflow.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 12, 2017)

From among the ones that I tried and can judge:

Parker Style: Schmidt 9000M, Fisher Space (for clients that I know write in wet environments or in a reclined positon), or Parker Quink Gel that want a rollerball-feel but in a BP pen. I do charge more for the Fisher and Quink refills. I donate the Dayacoms.

Cross-type - I have tried about 4 brands including Cross and I don't like any of them. I haven't tried the Fisher Cross-type, but I don't make many pens that take a Cross-type refill.

Rollerball: Schmidt 5888

FP: I have been pleased with any brand that I have brought regardless of its form of containment (cartridge or piston). I have found the writing experience is more a function of the nib than the ink...but have only been using FPs for about a year; I doubt my opinion is the most well-founded.


----------



## farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

I looked up the parker 9000 easy flow .

LOL  where is the springs ?

I feel stupid saying this but if you are making a tube-less/kit-less pen don't you want a pen cartridges to be as small in diameter as possible ?

Do they make those in the slim line version ?


----------



## PenPal (Feb 12, 2017)

IMHO Beaufort Ink in the UK trade in only high class refills, look up their claims. I have never heard of any dissent in their quality.

Peter.


----------



## farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

*Beauford Ink*



PenPal said:


> IMHO Beaufort Ink in the UK trade in only high class refills, look up their claims. I have never heard of any dissent in their quality.
> 
> Peter.



Hi I looked up their web site .
Does the big ass blue and black plastic caps come off when you install the refill ?
Cross style pen refill - standard ink


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 12, 2017)

Those large plastic caps on the ends of the Cross style refills thread into the transmissions to allow them to be extended and retracted when the pen is twisted one way or the other. They can be removed if needed to trim a little bit off of the refill. Other than that they have to stay on the refill.


----------



## farmer (Feb 12, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> Those large plastic caps on the ends of the Cross style refills thread into the transmissions to allow them to be extended and retracted when the pen is twisted one way or the other. They can be removed if needed to trim a little bit off of the refill. Other than that they have to stay on the refill.



Would the refill leak if do ?


----------



## Phil Dart (Feb 13, 2017)

farmer said:


> PenPal said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO Beaufort Ink in the UK trade in only high class refills, look up their claims. I have never heard of any dissent in their quality.
> ...


The big ass plastic cap is meant to be there Farmer. If you've ever made a slimline or a streamline, you will know that its that part that connects the refill to the transmission.

Our cross style, which by the way conforms exactly to the original Cross in terms of size, is our best selling refill, frankly because it's better than a Cross, and these days they are even supplied as standard in many retail pens right across the Eastern and Western world. (sorry Cross, but you should have upped your game instead of just your price)


----------



## farmer (Feb 13, 2017)

*Pen kits*



Phil Dart said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > PenPal said:
> ...



Hi
Nope,I don't know anything about pen kits,  not my cup of tea ....

I want a top of the line if not the best  slender ink cartridge that writes first class ..  User friendly durable ,dependable , and easy to replace , with a spring if you got one..

Thank you


----------



## thewishman (Feb 14, 2017)

This guy has lots of options - thin Schmidt refills and the transmissions that go with them.

Pen Parts, Pen Clips, Pen Refills, Pen Taps


----------



## Phil Dart (Feb 14, 2017)

farmer said:


> Phil Dart said:
> 
> 
> > farmer said:
> ...



You need to look at these then. I'll even throw in a spring for you.
Parker style pen refill - "Soft & Smooth"


----------



## farmer (Feb 14, 2017)

*Kit less*



thewishman said:


> This guy has lots of options - thin Schmidt refills and the transmissions that go with them.
> 
> Pen Parts, Pen Clips, Pen Refills, Pen Taps


Thanks for the web site ,, 
The thin Schmidt looks like what I need,   I planned  on making my own transmission.


----------

